
Create your own Private Dropbox at home – no server, no complicated installation - louisknows
https://www.duple.io/en/?i
======
solarkraft
"Serverless" in this instance seems to mean that it makes "a private cloud"
from folder you can already access over the internet.

No idea what _that_ means, however.

> This technology is made of 13K lines of code, test covered at 90%, regrouped
> in a C 89 library. So even in the beta stage the app will not lose the
> user's data.

That is not exactly confidence inspiring.

So far I'm pretty happy with Syncthing, which is free software.

------
asterix276
Why does this feel like a giant screen splash that contains virtually no
information about the tech itself

